
What's Next After Web 2.0? Here's What You Told Us...  - noodle
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/whats_next_after_web_20_feedback.php
======
fallentimes
The same internet and then eventually a tulip bulbs craze from something.

"Web 2.0" and all the other horseshit buzzwords that followed was just
marketing.

------
markbao
"[Palmer] thinks that 'the next wave will come once HTML 5 and CSS 3 are fully
supported on all popular browsers.'"

I think that's going to take a while.

Well, there will be that one large-market-share browser that won't ever
disappear and will always break.

~~~
liuliu
That depends on how Windows 7 and IE 8 work things out.

------
yawniek
i cant find the word interface mentioned once...

